# 2x Ticket für Campus-Party in London vom 2.09.-7.09.2013 inkl. Anreise &amp; Zelt



## dimendia (1. August 2013)

*2x Ticket für Campus-Party in London vom 2.09.-7.09.2013 inkl. Anreise & Zelt*

Verkaufe hier 2 Tickets zur Campus-Party 2013 in London inklusive An- und Abreise, sowie einem Zelt vor Ort zur Übernachtung.

Vom 02. bis 07. September 2013 findet in London eines der größten  Technikfestivals der Welt statt und Du plus Begleitung können dabei  sein.
Um auch sicher zu gehen, dass Ihr gut nach London kommt, sind zusätzlich die An- und Abreise zum Tech-Festival inklusive.
Die Busse starten in diversen deutschen Städten, wie beispielsweise  Frankfurt, Hamburg, Hannover, Berlin, Köln, Leipzig und München.

Alle Infos auch unter Campus-Party.eu

Die Tickets kommen in Form von Gutscheincodes (Versand per E-Mail oder  PN), somit kann der Käufer sich dort registrieren und auch die Busfahrt  buchen.

Preis: 125€ für beide zusammen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

